# COMPTON SHOW PICS



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

met some of my lay it low peeps it was all good.


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

more pics


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Dec 11 2005, 07:16 PM~4385278
> *:cheesy:
> *


damm that 65 is high


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 

 


















































































MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

A GREEN87LUXURY ON THE WAY HOME I PASSED YOUR HOUSE AND SAW THE LS IN THE YARD WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT YOU LIVE 2BLOCKS FROM ME DAMN THIS IS A SMALL WORLD NOW I SEE HOW YOU SAW WHEN THEY RAIDED ME


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

Shit is a trip huh ,it,s all good folks im still tripping off that ls monte build you did thats the bomb shit too much game :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

more pics


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

caddy


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Dec 12 2005, 08:03 AM~4387972
> *more pics
> *


that 64's roof if badass


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

more pics


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: YOU DON'T MIND IF ADD MY PICS DO YOU???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice

Too bad I missed it I wanted to take a hopper I was working on to the show


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

DAMMIT i missed it, was sick all last week :angry:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

awesome rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: i have some more i'll post later tonight


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

str8 pics.. lookin forward to the rest..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: hoppin mad????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I remember someone talking HELLLLLLLA shit about this car...I cant seem to remember who though. :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

nice pics rod uffin: uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 13 2005, 11:51 PM~4401939
> *nice pics rod uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

thats all folks


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

great shots!


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 14 2005, 12:37 AM~4401848
> *:cheesy: hoppin mad????
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 14 2005, 08:36 AM~4402915
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


      i was looking for you before i left but fred told me you probably had already left


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

GREAT PICS!!!!!! thanks


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 14 2005, 04:24 PM~4403143
> *GREAT PICS!!!!!! thanks
> *


i agree!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

dam only if we had show over here in mass just models .must of ben a good show


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 14 2005, 01:45 AM~4401902
> *I remember someone talking HELLLLLLLA shit about this car...I cant seem to remember who though.  :angry:
> 
> *


i think i know who your talking about too :0


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i remember them days :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 13 2005, 07:56 PM~4400773
> *:cheesy:
> *


thats my boy nintynine's model


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

i just got to move to los angles. nothin like this happens around were i live.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

man i wish there was i video of those hoppers and dancers


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i member this show  :biggrin:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

so do those hopper donk looking things with the big springs really hop?


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

yea


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

<------


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the green caprice and the airbrushed monte are my favs


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Str8 Of tha streetz of muthaphukkin' Compton :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the cars with the huge springs look wack......... wtf


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Dec 11 2005, 07:11 PM~4385224
> *met some of my lay it low peeps it was all good.
> *




:cheesy: :0 SEE NOW THIS IS WHAT MODEL CAR HOPPING IS SUPPOSE TO LOOK LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS WHAT I GREW UP TO  U-BARS AND 6 PRONG SWITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 07:25 PM~12383732
> *:cheesy:  :0  SEE NOW THIS IS WHAT MODEL CAR HOPPING IS SUPPOSE TO LOOK LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS WHAT I GREW UP TO    U-BARS AND 6 PRONG SWITCHES  :biggrin:
> *


yep, not any where near compton but this is what it is.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 13 2005, 11:48 PM~4401922
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :yes: :tears: MAN I MISS THOSE DAYS.....WE NEED MORE OF THIS....HEALTHY COMPETITION :biggrin:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

yep yep


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

FUCKIN PIC WONT SHOW WHEN I QUOTE POST!!!! :angry: PAGE 1 SAYS IT ALL!!!!! WHO SAYS HOPPERS CANT BE CLEAN AS FUCK :biggrin: 



FUCK THAT IM NOT LETTING THIS PART OF "OUR" HOBBY DIE.....EVEN IF OTHERS DO.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOME OF THOSE CARS ARE STILL BEING SHOWN IN THE CIRCUIT.


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

you got a pm lb808


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Dec 9 2008, 08:42 PM~12384604
> *you got a pm lb808
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

what's with those ugly fuckin springs on those hoppers?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 9 2008, 10:18 PM~12385826
> *what's with those ugly fuckin springs on those hoppers?
> *



 those are big 1/18 scale diecast cars.... those springs make them hop like real cars. I have a 1959 rag like that :biggrin: 

watch it hop!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E3dd9YZ9kw


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

still weird loookin


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 10 2008, 01:00 AM~12386981
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yessad: yea admitted it dont look realistic.....but its all for the hop action man


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 04:34 PM~12383841
> *FUCKIN PIC WONT SHOW WHEN I QUOTE POST!!!! :angry:  PAGE 1 SAYS IT ALL!!!!!  WHO SAYS HOPPERS CANT BE CLEAN AS FUCK  :biggrin:
> FUCK THAT IM NOT LETTING THIS PART OF "OUR" HOBBY DIE.....EVEN IF OTHERS DO.
> *


right-click.... save..... then u can post it all u want :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 10 2008, 04:18 AM~12387045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

